# Prince William to wed (and other patriotic musings)



## britishbulldog (Nov 16, 2010)

I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton

Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.

God save William, Kate and the Royal Family.

And God bless our British troops as they continue to hunt down and exterminate the muslim scum terrorist bastards which threaten us and our American cousins. The time has come to nuke our islamic enemies.

At the same time we need to thwart the ambitions of smelly little nations like India and China, which have misplaced global ambitions which will never come to fruition.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 16, 2010)

He gave her Diana's engagement ring. Lucky girl - it's an awesome ring. LOL..... And, he's pretty cute. I'm slightly jealous.


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words of support for our royalty, California Girl.

Kind regards, 
BB


----------



## California Girl (Nov 16, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> Thank you for your kind words of support for our royalty, California Girl.
> 
> Kind regards,
> BB



Just don't ask me to say anything nice about his Dad, and we're good. I like William... and Harry. Their Dad, not so much. But their Grandmother is cool.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice Story and Wedding will be a big event. 
Will be a distraction for the middle and underclass, who are witnessing temporary economic problems in these days. Seeing a pompous  wedding in TV, will give them the feeling that Britain still is what it used to be - although only for some. 

Like with the old 'American Dream' and the Israelis, who unlike their American counter-parts still live it. Budget cuts you say?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

Bringing fresh blood into the fold will prevent those webs between the fingers as is often seen on in-breds...


----------



## ekrem (Nov 16, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> (...)American cousins. (...)



Increasingly, your American cousins become chili-eaters with their cousins in S. America.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 16, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> (...) hunt down and exterminate the muslim scum terrorist bastards which threaten us and our American cousins. The time has come to nuke our islamic enemies.
> (...)



What Brits are, we all have seen in 2003 in one of the biggest Anti-War demonstrations on the planet. 
BBC NEWS | Europe | Millions join global anti-war protests
Unfortunately, Brits were ruled by ethically corrupted leaders who gave a fuck about their population. 

Assholes of your kind exist within all nations.


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 16, 2010)

ekrem said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > (...) hunt down and exterminate the muslim scum terrorist bastards which threaten us and our American cousins. The time has come to nuke our islamic enemies.
> ...



It wouldn't surprise me if you were a muzzie!

You sound just like one.

Stay clear of Aghanistan, Iran and Pakistan, for your own safety  

We are gonna demolish those hellholes!


----------



## FreeSpirit (Nov 16, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > britishbulldog said:
> ...




I hope we (US and Europe) will demolish the hellholes, which breed terrorism. We need a president with more guts, though. 

And otherwise, I am also happy about this marriage!!


----------



## Bootneck (Nov 17, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > britishbulldog said:
> ...



You use the word 'we' when you talk about Afghanistan and Iraq. Funny that, because I get the impression you are one of those mouth flapping individuals who likes to advocate war from the safety of his armchair.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



I am reminded of the saying "America is not at war. The Armed Forces are at war. America is at the Mall."

This glib use of 'we' is ridiculous. 'We' are not heroes. You are.  Even if you don't admit it.


----------



## Toro (Nov 17, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 17, 2010)

Ekrem is a Turkish name. Well, Ekrem... I now know where you're coming from.

You're a NATO member, so we can't touch you. You are an ally, unfortunately.

But don't think that you have any chance of being accepted into the EU. There is no way Turkey would be acceptable a member of the EU.

You should form a free trade pact with Iran instead.... but hurry up, Iran won't be around in its current form too much longer.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 17, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.
> ...



Who gives a shit about those hemophiliac recessive gene carrier Royal British family.
Robber baron sucker butts have stolen land and precious resources from practically every continent on the Earth. There is no such thing as caucasian Royalty. 
Black African Kings and Queens are the only true royalty on the Earth.
Whites are nothing but johnny come lately imposters.!!


----------



## ekrem (Nov 17, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> (...)
> You're a NATO member, so we can't touch you. (...)



What are you talking about, be specific.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 17, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> (...)recessive gene carrier Royal British family(...)



The father looks quite funny with those ears 
The eldest son looks quite normal, but in recent photos you see, that his hair is beginning to withdraw. 
The younger brother also looks normal, he is more of the red-color Brit, Wayne Rooney type.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > (...)recessive gene carrier Royal British family(...)
> ...



Too bad the groom doesn't get to beat his bride on their honeymoon, like Muslims do, right?


----------



## ekrem (Nov 17, 2010)

Pictures of the wedding-ring:
Daina'nýn yüzüðü hediye edildi-17.11 / 0 - Hürriyet

Fortune-tellers warn of rocky road for William and Kate
France24 - Fortune-tellers warn of rocky road for William and Kate
- Middleton would likely get pregnant in 2012
- 28-year-old prince would likely either suffer a serious accident or get divorced in his 40s

I don't believe in such things.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Pictures of the wedding-ring:
> Daina'nýn yüzüðü hediye edildi-17.11 / 0 - Hürriyet
> 
> Fortune-tellers warn of rocky road for William and Kate
> ...



Will she be wearing burqa in Englandistan, soon?


----------



## ekrem (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> (...) beat his bride on their honeymoon(...)



Not everyone is a piece of shit like you.


----------



## Granny (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm very happy about the engagement of William and Kate.  I would like to see Charles step aside so that William can be King.  I'm sorry, but my opinion of Charles is that he is a weak, introverted, boring, somewhat detached person, and somewhat unfit to be King. If I were a British subject I would not want Camilla "enthroned" in any way even if she could never have the title of Queen.

It will be interesting to see just how much of Diana is in William - and I'd say the engagement ring is a pretty good "heads up" about it.  I think William and Harry both are more grounded than their father.  I strikes me that William would be much more a "King of the People" than Charles could ever hope to be.

I'm sure the media, the press, and paparazzi will be salivating from this day forward.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) beat his bride on their honeymoon(...)
> ...



Allah decrees the beating of Muslima women in your sick cult.  That would make your false god a piece of shit.

No virgin chasing for you, sucka.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Some Jews think that it's god's will that they fuck their wives through a hole in a sheet. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Bootneck (Nov 18, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) beat his bride on their honeymoon(...)
> ...



You are absolutely right Ekrem! In fact, who'd have thought they could pile it that high!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 19, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> ...



Like I said, who gives a shit about a robber baron, hemophiliac recessive gene carrier 
imposter royal family sucker butt ,blood sucker family.!?


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 19, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.
> ...



She seems very charming and they make a handsome looking couple. Her beauty is a natural one----teeth not whitened and upper-lip looking untouched by artificial means.  A natural beauty. I hope she copes well with her soon-to-be loss of anonymity. She has had only a relatively small dose of it, in the past few years. I wish them a very happy marriage and life.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Middleton wasn't very happy when one of the higher ups told her that the king of england is allowed to have mistresses.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 19, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.
> ...



I thought they couldn't marry commoners? Isn't that why that one loser abdicated? Or was it because she was an American divorcee???


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 19, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.
> ...


Ok, whose sock puppet is this?


----------



## Bootneck (Nov 21, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > britishbulldog said:
> ...



I see you learned some new words today, 52nd Cul de Sac. Now you will be able to spend some time learning how to spell them!


----------



## editec (Nov 21, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.
> ...


 
They look like nice boys.

I hope they have a tad more sense that you apparently have.

Nuking millions of innocent people?

_Seriously?_

Now tell me, how are you _any different_ than Hitler, Pol Pot or Stalin?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 21, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Cul de Sac.   That's very good.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 21, 2010)

The concept of "royalty" is outdated.

I can't understand why anyone gives flying fuck of a rat's ass about those pompous ass snobs that the Brits worship.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 21, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> The concept of "royalty" is outdated.
> 
> I can't understand why anyone gives flying fuck of a rat's ass about those pompous ass snobs that the Brits worship.



If that female Middleton is a recessive hemophiliac gene carrier also, that matches the Prince William hemophiliac recessive  gene, and the baby is a boy, they could technically 
have a hemophiliac King one day in England.
The Royal family of hemophiliac gene carriers.The fuss with these degenerate gene pool
Royals, all Rubbish I tell you, Rubbish!!


----------



## Bootneck (Nov 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Yes. Everything that goes in comes out again pdq. It's inevitable with a dead end!


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 23, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> ...



After several months, I just thought I'd log on and see what people were saying about this.  And, no surprise, a mixture of insults, stupidity and off topic crap, with the occasional worthwhile post.  Plus ca change, plus ca meme chose....

To answer your question Allie, it was because she was a divorcee (the Monarch is also the head of the Church of England).  The distinction between the Duke of Windsor (as he became after abdication) and Charles is that Charles was not head of the C of E when he married Camilla, and Edward VIII was when he wanted to marry Mrs Simpson.  That said, it's a technical distinction only.

I wish them both luck and happiness, but I'm also glad I'm not in England to witness the tabloid feeding frenzy.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 23, 2010)

Bootneck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



Glad to see you're home safely Boot.  All the best, mate.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 30, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > britishbulldog said:
> ...



What would you expect from a race of people and a country that raped , looted, and pillaged, from almost every continent on the Earth. Please , think about the topic subject, and its history. The British a bunch of murderous theives.!


----------



## Peter Dow (Mar 30, 2011)

This royal wedding will be far more "unpatriotic" than "patriotic". Royalty does the people and nations of this land a disservice.

It is harming us to insist on kingdom and monarchy rather than republics and elected presidents.

We have no president and no republican democratic constitutional freedoms. Magna Carta is of less use than toilet paper. The UK is a royalist, fascist police state wherein we have all the rights of lumps of meat.

Waving a union flag at the royal wedding, even though that is the British flag, does not make the United Kingdom, the monarchy, the royal wedding truly "British".

The UK, the monarchy, the royal wedding is anti-British, anti-English, anti-Scottish, anti-Welsh, anti-Irish.

The kingdom is the true enemy of the people. The UK is not "our" country. It is their imposed version of our country.

The people are brainwashed by events such as this royal wedding to believe that kingdom and monarchy is our country. It is not. It is a lie. You are being brainwashed.

When we are told over and over again that "the United Kingdom" is the name of our country, I say "NO!" - that's not my country. As a BBC license-fee-payer I object to this pro-royal propaganda 24/7.

I am Scottish and British, not UK-ish.

The UK state insists that we must be subjects of the crown, of the monarchy. The propaganda surrounding this royal wedding and similar appearances of the royals on TV is to brainwash us all to accept kingdom and monarchy.

I say bomb the royal wedding. 

We must ask our military to stop enslaving us to this kingdom and take up arms in a fight for freedom for the people and the nations but against the UK. The military should start with arresting, exiling or assassinating the royals, preferably sooner than later.


How Queen Elizabeth got married to the Nazis.




Quote:
Left: Prince Christoph von Hesse, in Nazi SS uniform, was a high ranking Nazi. He was chief of Hermann Goring's secret intelligence service, an aide to Heinrich Himmler and a colonel (SS-Oberfuhrer) of the Schutzstaffel (SS).
Suits you, your Royal Highness.

Centre: Prince Christoph von Hesse married Princess Sophie, the sister of Prince Philip ("of Greece and Demark", as THEY say).

Right: Philip "Mountbatten" ('cos he is now a Briton) married Princess Elizabeth and they proclaim themselves Duke and Duchess ("of Edinburgh", so THEY say).  

Discuss in the For Freedom Forums - here -
Topic "Close Encounters Of The Third Reich Kind" in the "Republican Intelligence" forum.


Wikipedia: Prince Christoph of Hesse

Wikipedia: Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom. Marriage

American Almanac: The Nazi Roots of the House of Windsor

Aftermath News: The Nazi relative that the Royals disowned

The Daily Express: PRINCE PHILIP AND THE NAZIS

The Royals and the Reich. The Princes von Hessen in Nazi Germany by Jonathan Petropoulos 



Jonathan Petropoulos, in his book "Royals and the Reich" reviews the case that the Duke of Windsor was a traitor and an agent for Nazi Germany which was made by Martin Allen in his book "Hidden Agenda. How the Duke of Windsor Betrayed the Allies".


Quote:
Author Martin Allen goes much further than this, arguing in his controversial book, Hidden Agenda, that the duke spied for Hitler, especially in the critical phase in late-1939 and early-1940 prior to the Battle of France.

According to Allen, the duke made inspection tours of the French army's front line positions, including the Maginot line, and provided reports of troop deployments not only to the British (French-British co-operation not being what it should have been), but also to the Germans.

The link between the duke and the Nazis, according to Allen, was wealthy American industrialist Charles Bedaux (sometimes spelled Bedault), who was a close friend of the Windsors. Bedaux had loaned them his home, chateau Cande in France, for their wedding in June 1937, and he was almost certainly a Nazi intelligence asset; he knew Goring personally and had many German business contacts.

Martin Allen goes so far as to argue that the Duke of Windsor provided Bedaux with the crucial information about the French deployment, that this information, when passed on, induced Hitler to take the bold move and invade France through the poorly defended Ardennes forest, and that this is the primary explanation for the stunning Nazi victory in May-June 1940.

It is a devastating indictment: the Duke of Windsor was not only a traitor but the main reason for the German victory in the West and all that came with it (occupation, the Battle of Britain, and the persecution of Jews in these regions, among other developments).


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't recognize the marriage of Prince William to a commoner

If you want to have royalty, they have to be royal. You can't have a half-breed as your future King. If you do, why have royalty at all?


----------



## Blagger (Mar 31, 2011)

This utter sham of a royal wedding gets worse and worse.  As if it wasn't bad enough that young Prince William had chosen to invite every two-bob rugby player in the colonies to attend the event, it now emerges that one of those invitees, Richie McCaw, has brazenly snubbed the Prince's invitation.  One can only imagine the paroxysms of embarrassment that the poor courtiers at Clarence House are experiencing at this time.  I am told that William simply refuses to listen to advice and these risible shenanigans rather seem to prove it. 

It seems to me that two grave faux pas have been committed here:

*Firstly*, on the part of the Prince, to invite an ill-bred colonial to the wedding in the first place.  If William was desirous of a rugby guest for some chappy banter, then there was only ever one acceptable course of action: that is, to invite the England captain, flaxen-haired Mr. Moody (Oakham College), to attend.  

*Secondly*, on the part of McCaw, to reject the Prince's invitation.  Now, I know that McCaw is a colonial and thus can hardly be expected to act like a gentleman: but snubbing the future King of England?  _Really_?  It is pretty shoddy behaviour to say the least.  I imagine that even the rough-and-ready sheep farmers of New Zealand can sense the stench of _lesé majesté_. 

It is a most regrettable affair all round.  I can well understand that the young Prince might be anxious to reach out to the surly burghers of the colonies, but in my experience it is a profound folly to mix breeds.  The pleb and the gentleman - or the colonial and the Englishman - can rub along perfecly well when they merely watch each other from afar with a curious eye; but the moment these separate classes are thrown together in experimental fashion, one finds that, ineluctably, mere contact with the proletarian undermines the dignity of the gentleman in irredeemable fashion.

This, alas, is the lesson being administered to Prince William at this time.  One rather fears that his unfortunate choice of bride - the bony oikess, Middleton - will ram the message home still farther over the months and years ahead.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 31, 2011)

Wasn't Willie's mum a playgroup assistant with some Irish blood coursing through her veins?


----------



## Blagger (Mar 31, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Wasn't Willie's mum a playgroup assistant with some *Irish blood* coursing through her veins?



I sincerely hope not. I can't think of anything worse than the royal bloodline being recently sullied by taig blood.


----------



## Douger (Mar 31, 2011)

Duh Prince.
" Hey Bulldog. Thanks for the cocaine. Get back to work and don't forget to pay your taxes."
You idiots actually worship those leeches dontcha ?


----------



## Blagger (Mar 31, 2011)

No more than you secretly regret abandoning America, young Douger.


----------



## editec (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems like a nice kid.

Being the pampered scion who will ultimately end up on the BEST WELFARE PROGRAM ON EARTH probably  tends to make it rather easy for people to be nice.

I hope he has a happy marriage.


----------



## hipeter924 (Mar 31, 2011)

Swagger said:


> This utter sham of a royal wedding gets worse and worse.  As if it wasn't bad enough that young Prince William had chosen to invite every two-bob rugby player in the colonies to attend the event, it now emerges that one of those invitees, Richie McCaw, has brazenly snubbed the Prince's invitation.  One can only imagine the paroxysms of embarrassment that the poor courtiers at Clarence House are experiencing at this time.  I am told that William simply refuses to listen to advice and these risible shenanigans rather seem to prove it.
> 
> It seems to me that two grave faux pas have been committed here:
> 
> ...


So the colonial hate game still exists, royalists really hate people like you here (as they prove the Republicans right), I want NZ to become a Republic some time in the future as well.  

As for Richie McCaw he is a rugby player (and the All Blacks are a popular Rugby team worldwide), and the prince likes rugby. It is hardly a snub*, anymore than the Queen not attending the funeral of Sir Edmund Hillary here was a snub. 



> McCaw says he was surprised to received the gold-embossed invitation  to Prince William and Kate Middleton&#8217;s wedding at Westminster Abbey, but  has declined to attend, _The New Zealand Herald _reports.
> *&#8220;I did get an invitation, it was a heck of an honour and I felt a bit lucky,&#8221; he said yesterday.*
> *McCaw said he needed to concentrate on his recovery from foot surgery and get back to playing for the Crusaders.*


A snub eh? 

Oh no the classes are mixed? Emergency! The sky is falling, the sky is falling!    

No wait! NZ'ers have had no problems mixing and talking with each other, there are no Islamic fundamentalists, no neo nazis (or any ones you could take seriously), no domestic terrorists, most NZ'ers believe in evolution (unlike the UK), only 57% of the pop are Christian (20%+ don't believe in god), and even worse most wealthy NZ'ers have cups of coffee/tea with their staff and catch the train and bus like everybody else? Horrible isn't it. 

It's the culture here (and in Aussie) and its the 21st century (the Prince realizes this and you don't), time to wake up to reality, the UK is a debt ridden cesspool run by Islamic fundamentalists and left/right wing loonies (according the popular view worldwide of the country) , and Australia is a rich country rolling in the money, and NZ is very much Australia's bitch. 

The 'colonials' as you call them are richer and more civilized than you, better get used to it! 

PS: Your post shows you are a nationalist, racist bigot, with an ego and air too big for your own good, its no wonder with that sort of attitude the Muslims hate you so much, you could star as a Britannian on Code Geass, **** you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Personally i don't give a gangrenous rat's ass about the overly privileged in the UK.

I am fucking sick of the non stop coverage of the "Royal" wedding.  I thought we were over that shit in 1776.


----------



## hipeter924 (Mar 31, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Personally i don't give a gangrenous rat's ass about the overly privileged in the UK.
> 
> I am fucking sick of the non stop coverage of the "Royal" wedding.  I thought we were over that shit in 1776.


I thought we got over that shit in 1947, but we still haven't got round to kicking the royals out yet in New Zealand and Australia, and if Swagger is the average Brit, it can't come soon enough*. 

*We already have a Maori King here in NZ, and a Prime Minister, Supreme Court,etc and we already have Maori tribes, its a waste of money having a foreign Monarch, if we were desperate for a Monarchy we could make a local one without having to look to the UK, and with none of the corruption and waste that comes with spoiled Church of England brats in royal robes. Can't wait till we get a Republic here too, and join many in the commonwealth (and America) in giving the Monarch the boot.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 31, 2011)

britishbulldog said:


> I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.
> ...


It's quaint that you are happy about this.  I'm glad it makes you happy.

It's just another celebrity marriage.  I'm not into celebrity news as I find it to be a yawner topic.  

We are not all interested in the same stuff, obviously.


----------



## Blagger (Mar 31, 2011)

Forgive me, young hipeter. It wasn't my intention to maul your feelings.


----------



## Peter Dow (Apr 20, 2011)

Having posted more than 15 times, I can now insert the missing images and links to sources which I wanted to add to my previous post.









Peter Dow said:


> This royal wedding will be far more "unpatriotic" than "patriotic". Royalty does the people and nations of this land a disservice.
> 
> It is harming us to insist on kingdom and monarchy rather than republics and elected presidents.
> 
> ...



How Queen Elizabeth got married to the Nazis.








Peter Dow said:


> > Left: Prince Christoph von Hesse, in Nazi SS uniform, was a high ranking Nazi. He was chief of Hermann Goring's secret intelligence service, an aide to Heinrich Himmler and a colonel (SS-Oberfuhrer) of the Schutzstaffel (SS).
> > Suits you, your Royal Highness.
> >
> > Centre: Prince Christoph von Hesse married Princess Sophie, the sister of Prince Philip ("of Greece and Demark", as THEY say).
> ...










Peter Dow said:


> Jonathan Petropoulos, in his book "Royals and the Reich" reviews the case that the Duke of Windsor was a traitor and an agent for Nazi Germany which was made by Martin Allen in his book "Hidden Agenda. How the Duke of Windsor Betrayed the Allies".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Dow (Apr 20, 2011)

3 videos to provide some republican relief from the royal wedding propaganda 24/7.

This first video is a commercial production which contains a lot of profane language and imagery so viewer discretion is advised.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RpKEAEAPSE]Fucksticks[/ame]


The next 2 videos were produced by me in my own British republican style.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUA2urVQgXY]Princess Diana is dead. It's PARTY TIME![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqfdjyWFHY0]*Royal wedding - the Revolution*. (YouTube)[/ame]

*Video Subtitles*

Big "BAD" day.
royal security = our danger
The people can't afford the royals, ever.
The kingdom's police serve the royals not the people.
The royals make trouble, so should be banned
The UK police kill innocents but aren't embarrassed about that. SHAME!
English coastal waters.
Just suppose .. the revolution begins.
"Target Westminster Abbey!"
Rebel British forces allied with friendly republics seize this opportunity to strike at the rotten royal wedding.
"Missile launched!".
To save the lives of many innocents the accursed royals must go or die.
When the kingdom's officers kill innocents yet the Queen's courts say the murdering pigs are OK, it's time for all good men and women too to take a stand and fight for justice.
Westminster Abbey destroyed.
The Royal family & 80 VIPs killed.
It's worth it to end the United Kingdom.​
Peter Dow
[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=789SkK7uwiY]*Scottish republican socialist, author and protester (Video profile)*[/ame]
*Scottish National Standard Bearer website*
*The For Freedom Forums*


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 20, 2011)

Whatever.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 20, 2011)

britishbulldog said:


> I am delighted that Prince William is finally to wed Kate Middleton.
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Our Royal Family will go from strength to strength as a result of this marriage.
> ...



May they have a much happier life together than Williams Mother and Father did. May they be able to sway from the attention of the media. I actually fellow sorry for them. God speed and GodBless their union.


----------



## Peter Dow (Apr 25, 2011)

President Obama attending this wedding would have been almost as stupid a thing to do as him bowing to the Saudi king while Saudi secret agents Al Qaeda are waging war on the free world.

Obama on the guest list would be almost as stupid as President Bush inviting the Queen to a White House party and him holding hands with the Saudi king.





_The UK Queen and the Saudi King. Enemies of republican freedom_

Hello America, anybody home? Those royals are as reliable and trustworthy "allies" as snakes!

It is the people, not the monarchs, who are America's true friends and allies. That is why republicans, democrats and freedom-lovers the world over must support the Arab spring revolutions and support republicans in Britain who want to overthrow the UK monarchy too.

This royal wedding is the last place a self-respecting republican president should want to go.

Instead, presidents could send apologies along with some tomahawk cruise missiles!


*You are invited to disrespect the forthcoming wedding of Prince William to Kate Middleton.*

Fight for freedom and win the war on terror by supporting the the republic of the USA while opposing the royalist propaganda machine as it goes into overdrive in an attempt to seduce fools into pro-monarchist sympathies and against republican principles at the very same time as Al Qaeda secret agents of the Saudi kingdom are waging war on the free world and killing brave soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ririN1h-WAc"]YouTube - British TV reports South Park re: Queen vs The Republic[/ame]

Hear the voice of a real British patriot asking Americans for help to overthrow the enemy UK monarchy to establish British republics.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLIxq03PUTU"]YouTube - Hey USA! Why not help us get republics?[/ame]

*Don't burn in royal wedding hell. Tune in to the republican revolution! *


----------

